# Crossbow question



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going to succumb to my cravings and buy a crossbow. I have narrowed it down, based on price and reviews, to either the Barnett Brotherhood or the Barnett Jackal. Leaning towards the Brotherhood because of how compact it is and the accessories package. I would love to hear your experienced based opinions on these or perhaps one that I may have over looked. If I decide that I am going to stay with it, then of course I will spend more $$ on a better one later .


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*cross bow question*

I am new also to crossbow hunting, but 1st and for most find the one that fits you, just like a shotgun you have to be able to shoulder it quickly, with layers and sometimes in just a tee shirt, it has to fit each time easily. Looked at lots of bow and it took a while to find it. Good luck. If buying from box store have a good reliable shop check it out before shooting it, for your safety and everyones.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I shoot an Excalibur crossbow (the Equinox) and that thing is sweeeeeet! It's loud but it shoots fast. 225 lbs. draw on it. 

They are all good - like any other bows out there, just make sure you spend time with it and understand how it shoots at certain yardage. Crossbows are wicked!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

IMO the 2 major things for me is the trigger and MUST be quiet


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Consider the weight of it also. My Barnett is so heavy it's awkward to carry when still hunting.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bought my wife a Jackal a couple of years ago to let her get a feel for bowhunting. PROS- very deadly and price CONS- very loud (imo), string had to be replaced 1st yr, difficulty sighting in initially due to the rail for scope mount, heavy trigger.

We experimented with different broadheads for hog hunting. We eventually found that the NAP Spit Fires 125gr hogs didn't have a chance. She has shot at and killed probably 20+ hogs in 2 1/2 yrs. No trailing and every hog recovered. I wasn't a huge crossbow fan until I seen the smiles on her face. 

Last CON - expensive (she loved it so much shes now shooting a traditional compound)


----------

